# Problème de telechargement XCODE



## dim.bliavitch (11 Octobre 2012)

Salut à tous

Voilà je m'intéresse pas mal à la programmation, et souhaiterait ainsi télécharger XCODE afin de pouvoir faire quelques tests.

Je vais donc dans l appstore, cependant au  moment de cliquer "installation" , le telechargement se lance (la barre de chargement apparaît), cependant le telechargement n'avance PAS DU TOUT !! au final impossible de la telecharger

savez vous d'ou ca peut venir ? 

pour info je suis sur macbook pro Mac OS X Lion 10.7.5 (11G63)


2eme question pas vraiment dans l ' esprit appstore, sur windows il est possible de faire qques trucs sympas avec le bloc notes (en enregistrant derriere en .BAT), existe t il qqchose pour faire ce type de chose sur mac ? 

MERCI D AVANCE.


----------

